# What is the best way to learn?



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and new to wool spinning and knitting. I've been a sewer/quilter for over 20 years (I learned in high school home ec class!) but now I want to learn to hand spin and knit. We have raised rabbits for several years (show rabbits for 4H with my girls) but I just recently purchased a beautiful French Angora rabbit and my plans are to have a little angora rabbit herd to spin and then knit. 

My question is - what is the best way to learn how to wool spin/knit. I've tried watching You Tube videos and reading books, but I can't seem to "get it" this way. My grandmother who knits, lives out of state. I really didn't want to take a class and have to pay money to learn how to do this! My 10 year old is going to start wool spinning and knitting in 4H starting in January, but I'm not sure they will let me join in :0)

How did you all learn to wool spin or knit? I'm just looking for some ideas on how I can maybe find a teacher that I can barter some services with? 

I enjoy reading everyone's posts and seeing the pictures of your animals and yarn!! It gives me hope that someday soon I will be posting pictures of my own yarn and sweaters!!

Stacey


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe I'd volunteer my chaperoning skills to that 4-H club and just be extra handy come fiber days. 

That and...... there's always MullersLaneFarm-Cyndi...... 

She _loves_ a challenge. :whistlin:


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I just learned to knit by watching the excellent videos at knittinghelp.com (she goes nice and slow, and the videos are quite clear), and asking questions here. Then I discovered Ravelry.com - world's greatest knitting resource!

Do you have a local yarn shop? If so, you could go in on a slow day, buy some needles and yarn, and ask the shop employee for some guidance.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome!

I learned to knit using the videos at Learn How to Knit | KnittingHelp.com too.
That coupled with asking questions here. 

The folks in this forum are very helpful.


As to learning to spin:

I started with a simple handmade drop spindle and some roving I got from a member here.
With that I learned the basics. Then I got a spinning wheel.
From then on it has been a wild ride.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Take a class. It's well worth your time and money. A good instructor can access what your strengths are and what parts you're are struggling with. You say you don't want to spend money on this?, but I think that it would actually save you $$$ in the long run.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

There are excellent You tubes out there that you can stop and start and knit along with. I learned yet another way to do the purl stitch just tonight. 

As for spinning - I had to just sit down and do it. Do you have a wheel or are you going to use a spindle? I know nothing about spindles. Here's how I started using my wheel. I tied the end of a ball of yarn on to the bobbin and treadled until I figured out how to get the tension right so the yarn would go onto the bobbin. Then I kept at it until I felt comfy keeping the rhythm going for smoothness. THEN, I got some roving. I worked on drafting pulling it out into a thin stream) it out without trying to spin it. I just drafted and drafted and put it into little bird nests ( loosely wound 'nests' of roving). Do NOT get junk roving to learn on. My wheel sat unused for over a year because I couldn't get it to work. I finally took it to a spinning/yarn store and begged for help. The roving I was using had been given to me and it didn't draft without breaking. DUH! It didn't even teach me patience. An easy fleece for me was corriedale. Top (combed fleece formed into a rope-ish looking thing) was much harder for me to draft evenly at first. Roving was much, much easier - which is carded. 

A word of warning - it's very slow work to clean, card, spin, ply, knit. Perhaps you should focus on knitting or spinning rather than both for a while. I've been trying to do both- though I knew basically how to knit...and it's frustratingly slow. I almost wish I'd just picked up some yarn at the store and started knitting. There's something to say to know enough about knitting to know what you want to spin.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I learned to spin angora wool with a home made drop spindle. I learned from the internet.
I didn't know angora was supposed to be hard to spin, I just learned. 

I actually learned a lot of fiber arts through the internet. 

Please visit my blog - Franco's Fiber Adventure
Franco's Fiber Adventure

I echo what Callieslamb said, try to focus on one skill at a time. I tend to bounce around but usually one craft at a time.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I think the quickest, least frustrating way to learn to spin to to take a lesson from someone. Ask around, you may be surprised who knows how to spin. But I'd advise against learning on bunny angora fiber---too hard (except for rabbitgeek), start with sheep's wool, but not thin like morino. But that said, if you are patient and determined, many people learn by themselves, right gals.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold mamma24! One step at a time is the way to go.choose hich you want to learn first and concentrate on that for now. Also know that you will not be an expert or even good right off the bat. Expect challenges. Your kids will probably pick things quicker than you. Kids don't seem to have the fears and concerns with perfection we as adults have 

We are here for you so come ask questions often. We have helped lots of people to knit and spin. You can do it but you have to be patient with yourself.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I started spinning with a drop spindle. My husband bought it for me at a Revolutionary War reenactment. The lady there also sold DVD's with instructions, so he bought the set! I learned by watching the video over and over.

Then, this fall, I went to the Southeast Animal Fiber Fair where I took a beginning spinning class. It was $60 well spent. I had seen the lady from the video at another living history event and she met up with me at the fiber fair. She walked through the fair with me and helped me choose a wheel.

As to learning to knit, I am learning with YouTube. I learned to crochet as a little girl, but knitting always felt backward. Someone suggested trying continental style and it works for me! I started just a couple of weeks ago and I've managed a scarf and now I'm on to a very simple pair of fingerless mitts.

It can be done!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I started by using ready made yarn when I was young and then didnt do knitting for years....then just decided to take it back up and couldnt remember anything really. Got on the internet but out here we have dial-up and its slower than molasses. I went to Ebay and got a few dvd's...sure helped me alot. Then I did some checking and got a spindle...you dont have to get a expensive 1, I didnt. I also got the dvd that went with it. Got pretty good at that then advanced to a spinning wheel. As some have said take a class or 2. I wish I could but none here...
Start with something easy like wool before you advanced to something harder...it will save you time and frustration. Have fun and with some classes you will meet people that know more and can always help if you get stuck somewhere...
Remember to have fun...cause if it isnt fun its work....Good luck!


----------



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of the suggestions! Sounds like the videos are the way to start! I'm looking forward to learning some new crafts and meeting new folks along the way! 

Stacey


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The best way to learn is the way that works for you. 

I read lots, and watched a lot of videos, then I just ... kept trying. You know how in 4H they say "learn to do by doing", right? Well, with fibre arts that is VERY true. You can read and study and watch all you want, but the skills are in the body, and you have to practice to get it.

I would suggest you read and watch a bunch of videos, and then try things ... and when you get stuck or have trouble, come here and ask questions. We can usually diagnose common troubles (and if you can post pictures of your troubles it's even easier!) and make suggestions for how you can address whatever is going haywire.

Just give it a shot ... it's not dangerous (well, unless you drop a sharp spindle on your bare foot or something, but GENERALLY speaking it isn't dangerous) and nobody will be injured or go hungry if you do it 'wrong', even the worst or weirdest yarn can be used for SOMETHING! And we'll help ya. 

So ... go for it!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I found a local Guild at the time... they also had a shop and sold Wheels.
Tried all the wheels they had, picked a favorite and sat down and just spun.
Still have my first yarn and it does have a lot of character to it. VBG

There is not right or wrong way to spin... just keep practicing! 

Keep on spinning.. keep on spinning...spinning... LOL


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

The folks on here have been _very_ generous in answering questions and offering encouragement. 

Also, I watched a lot of you-tube vids because I learn better watching. 

Welcome to the forum. **


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome to the fold !!! I learned to knit AND spin from the internet ! Lots of videos....questions .... ya gotta just JUMP IN and start somewhere !! Watchout , I warned ya .... it's ADDICTING !!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I learned to knit using the videos at Learn How to Knit | KnittingHelp.com too.
> That coupled with asking questions here.
> ...


Really?
I thought you were born holding a hank of fiber in one hand and a dyed skein and some needles in the other.


I watched, and still do, many, many, many videos. I got a drop spindle from someone here and fleece as well.
I read everything anyone here says and store it in my mental 'fiber folder' in case I ever need that info.

I am branching out into weaving and Tunisian crochet.
My spinning is getting better etc...

Do be careful.
It is addictive as all get out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Believe it or not GAM and WIHH have not been knitting or spinning that long, only a couple of years really. They are amazing women


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I remember WIHH starting out, but GAM? Well, that's just shocking..


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I learned to knit in November 2008.
So I have been hanging out in this forum for 4 years now.

Found my passion, I guess. :teehee:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

And I am self taught, since about 2004, knitting and spinning both.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle I didn't remember that. I guess I always assumed..... :bow:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

: blushes :

I figure it's good to let others know that the learning curve isn't always as steep as you fear it might be.

I didn't tackle my first lace project until hmm, 3 years ago? It was waaaay easier than I thought (which is why I did up that ebook on lace knitting, so others wouldn't be so afraid to try!). 

I'm currently working on a book about supported spinning, too ... same kind of thing. It's less scary than you think, and more fun than you'd expect. 

We can so overthink this stuff sometimes. I mean, YES there is tons of stuff to learn ... I was skimming through JMM's Intentional Spinner the other day, and wow, so much information! But you know, you can make perfectly useable yarn without knowing all the ins and outs of worsted, semi worsted, forward draw, backward draw, yadda yadda yadda. You'll want to learn that stuff eventually, but just because you don't know it all right off the bat doesn't make you a loser at spinning or a failure at making yarn.

And knitting? It's just two stitches, k and p, put together in interesting patterns. Add YO and k2tog/ssk (which are just modifications of k and p, really) and you're into lace. It's not rocket surgery, as Don Cherry would say ... and if it doesn't work out right the first time, you can rip it back and get your raw materials back and start OVER! How awesome is that?

Everybody learns differently, and we each have different things that come easily to us, but you know, fibre arts are just so awesome and fun and ... well, uncomplicated. I want people to realize they really can just TRY IT, and with a bit of research, some folks (like us!) to ask questions of when you get stuck on something, you can figure it out and make neat stuff all by yourself.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

welcome mama24!!
Like WIHH, GAM and more I taught myself to knit and spin. I started with knitting and a book, Chicks with Sticks. Then youtube, then questions here.... These folks are geniuses! 
Spinning took more work for me, but I persisted, once again with video and reading and questions here. I can spin a passable yarn but not great yet.

Now, when you get going, please post pictures! We love pictures!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for putting everything into such great words frazzle! 

The most important thing is that it's FUN and you enjoy what you're doing! You can explore as much or as little as you like 

I taught myself to knit socks about 5 years ago, using a picture tutorial online. I just followed the directions, and it worked! It still takes me forever to finish a pair of socks though, but that's OK!


----------

